# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема с видеокартой nVidia GeForce 7600 GT

## Zord

В последнее время начал замечать что все медленнее крутиться вентилятор и видеокарта начинает перегреваться . Через несколько дней произошел лаг в системе, я перезагрузил компьютер ,после чего  изображение стало в виде квадратиков и полосок, карта все еще была горячая, перед тем как войти в учетную запись  выскакивает синее окно с ошибкой(скрин внизу). Куллер я заменил на такой же новый, он хорошо работает ,но проблема с  изображение в виде квадратиков осталась( карта горячая) и осталось тоже синее окно с ошибкой (вскоре оно не появляллось компьютер просто перезагружался) .В безопасном режиме запускал, видеокарта работает(исчезло синее окно, но изображение в виде квадратиков осталось).
Переустановка системы не помогла.Конденсаторы на видеокарте не вздуты.

*Есть ли у кого нибудь какие нибудь идеи/предложения по решению этой проблемы?*

----------

